# Finding Bear Paws locally



## jordanb8810 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a quick question. Looking for a pair of bear paws like these...

http://www.kck.com/bear-paws-bbq-meat-handler.html

Only problem is I don't have time to wait on the shipping. Anyone know where to pick up a pair or something similar locally? Thanks

Jordan


----------



## terry colwell (Mar 7, 2012)

Kinda hard for ppl to help you since they dont know where "Locally" is. And if you dont have time to wait for S&H, then just do it the old fashioned way. Hands, Serving Forks, Regular forks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2012)

I always pull by hand. You get bigger chunks & it's easier to pick the fat out. A double pair of latex gloves will keep your hands cool enough while your pulling the pork.

Also would you update your profile info to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2012)

I have 2 serving forks and use them to break up the pork then hands to finish like Al mentioned


----------



## chryslerpetz (Mar 9, 2012)

I saw them at our Bed Bath and Beyond last fall and decided against them at the time. After stewing about it for a week I went back in and they were gone! So I asked for them at Christmas time and got them from my Sister-in-law and can't do without them.

So I'd look for a B B & B.


----------



## smokin pigskins (Mar 9, 2012)

My local Cabela's has carried them in the past, not sure if you have one near you or not.


----------

